
How An Introverted Engineer Came Out Of His Shell To Lead Mozilla - mbrubeck
http://www.fastcompany.com/1762632/telling-the-story-a-qa-on-leadership-with-john-lilly
======
kenkam
Shame that fastcompany.com redirects me to the front page of the mobile site
and I cannot find the article! :(

